# Hard start: fuel pump ???



## bullyboyz (May 6, 2006)

04 1.8s 55k

technical info need: car is hard starting only when hot .. Is the fuel pressure regulator located on the pump inside the tank? is there a modified fix or replacing pump is the only way


----------



## markiezzi (Aug 18, 2008)

The fuel pressure regulator is in the tank near the fuel pump. There is a nissan bulletin for a new pressure regulator kit. Part cost about $250 from the dealer.


----------

